# Sealant



## adamsoa (Oct 29, 2007)

My uncle gave me a small aluminum boat. Looking at the bottom I noticed there were a couple spots where they'd used sealant in the past. 








The sealant is old and I need to replace it. What kind of sealant do I need to use?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Marine JB Weld works pretty good. Maybe check out Gluvit too.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## DUSTY NOGGIN (Feb 27, 2017)

if you wanted to make a project out of it , you could take all of those rivets out and smash some new ones , ad sealant behind it

http://www.bestmaterials.com/detail.aspx?ID=19987


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

The JB Weld is good- I have also used the epoxy sticks you melt from Cabelas. They worked also. I have even painted the inside hull of a 1957 Crestliner with that alumaweld paint. It worked somewhat on rivits. I would also find if and where there is a leak and attack it from there.


----------

